# My Cadian Rough Rider Conversion, pre paint



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

here's a member of a ten man squad I built up from cold ones and spare bits!





































let me know what you think!!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

impressive. Very natural looking pose. Which legs did you use?

R.E.P


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy Spudnick, that's awesome! How'd you get rid of the jaw on the cold one?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

dammit horus, you took my idea!  I got a squad of five of these guys except I got them as renegade troopers. well job well done man, have some rep!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks good though personally I dislike the unhelmeted head and I'd have used the rounded ends base.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

damn fine idea! . Now I know what to do with my old ones, collecting dust in the shelves , +rep


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys! Thanks alot for the rep and the comments. The legs were left over tanker legs from the Leman Russ accessory sprues, some of the other ones which aren't in the pic are from the gunners of the valkyries I have. It took a thrashed up thumb and alot of cutting/green stuff to get them to sit naturally! 

LOR: I guess it's a personal opinion which is cool, I personally love the unhelmeted heads, and as for the round bases, yep, they will be on them once I can find suitable ones!
These were going to be Seekers of Slaanesh at one point! To get rid of the jaw, put the head together, and get your snippers ready! Green stuff to fill in, and that's it!


----------

